# Has anyone ever tried OCD pellets??



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hi all.
I was just reading about OCD Pellets. They seem to big a big deal (to some any how).
They are supposed to help with the bone remodling process, and bone strengthening.
The web site I went to has testimonials about it and success stories, but I was wondering if anyone here has ever tried them or knon anyone who has.
I think this is a link
www.OCDpellets.com
HP


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

I haven't tried these pellets, but I am curious- are you hoping that they can help treat a horse with OCD? Was your horse diagnosed with this? OCD is only treatable with surgery and even then results and prognosis are highly variable. Many believe that OCD is a nutritional disease associated with rapid growth, so it is my guess that at best these pellets can help prevent the disease from happening in the first place.

OCD by definition means that the cartilage has been damaged, forming a "flap" which is breaking away from the end of the bone and causing inflammation, often resulting in necrotic bone beneath this cartilage. While bone can heal, this cartilage doesn't have a lot of regeneration potential. The best that can be hoped for is a repair with fibrocartilage which means the joint will not be normal and the animal is highly likely to develop arthritis. I am curious though, if you have a horse that is diagnosed OCD, how he was diagnosed and what the prognosis is according to the surgeon.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey tealamutt
Actually my gelding was diagnosed with OCD years ago. He did have stifle surgery. He continues to have issues. He is only 8 yrs old.
Poor guy. I do not ride him. 
My Dad and I were talking and he thought I should try this product.
Right now my gelding in on Adequan and a joint sup, but he continues to off. Nothing terrible, since we know what is going on. He does not have a severe degree of arthritis, but upon recent X-rays he does have some in his hocks and stifles.
So...We shall see. I just try to keep him doing some light movement and keep him as comfy as possible without giving him major meds...
Thats his story. He is very lucky to even be alive as he was pretty sick when he was a month old. The University vets think this pre-disposed him to some other ailments.
Anyhow....He is 90% of the time a pretty happy horse. When he is really hurting he won't want to move much.
Halfpass


----------



## tealamutt (Aug 21, 2009)

Thanks for sharing! I'm a vet student and I know how common and awful this disease is, I was just curious how yours presented/was worked up. I'd have to say that the adequan and joint suppliment are probably your best bet. There is also some anecdotal evidence that light exercise can modulate the effects of the disease as well as the arthritis formation, basically sounds like you're doing everything right. 

I don't know how expensive these pellets are but knowing how the disease works and the that ability of joint tissue to heal is very limited, I doubt that there is much that they can do to help him. There may be others on here with different experiences and I'd be very interested to hear them, but as far as testimonials on a website, I am always extremely suspicious of them. Best of luck to you, I think you're great for taking care (very good care sounds like) of a horse who will never be a performance animal. Many others would have cast him aside for a more 'useful' animal.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Tealamutt,
Thanks for your support and your thoughts. You know Tiny (my gelding) may have his issues, but I could never get rid of him!
I just was out to the ranch and hand walked him for 30 min. It was 16 degrees out. Ugg.

I will PM you with more of his story.

Yes I am skeptical of testimonials as well. he has been on Grand HA for a while now, but it is a pain in the butt to feed as it is a powder...
When my dad suggested to try it I had already been considering chaging to something different for a while.

The vet told me I could ride him and it wouldn't hurt him, but I don't have a saddle the fits him, so I stopped riding him. I had it arranged to have a chiro that had worked on him when he was at my folk's ranch, but the weather has interferred with that plan so we are waiting and plan to reschedule

Just because I cannot do a lot with him doesn't mean I want to get rid of him...he was so there for me when I was an injured person! He knew when I was sad or hurting. He has his "mental" quirks too, but I love every bit of him....lol
When I realized he was not going to be an athlete, and that i actually had a desire to potentially show again at some point, I decided to get a second horse. That is when I got my mare Candi.
Both are bred by my family. Candi is about to be sent out for training..."big sigh"
I will miss her, but it will give me more time to spend with Tiny.
HP


----------

